# Using a laser to make pad print plates ? how powerfull is needed ?



## trackvw (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi

I would like to do some pad printing , 

but making the pad print plates seems like a lot of trouble if I only want to do a very small run , and do rush jobs

can I use a laser to cut the print plate ?

When I was at the show in Long Beach a few weeks ago they had a small laser engraver that seemed like it would do it and was connected to a laptop ......

and how powerful of a laser will be needed ?

thanks for your help


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
yes you can use laser to make pad print plates.now a days highly advanced laser technologies are used for this.


----------

